

Ask HN: Interesting Browser Homapages - techstart

Does anyone have an exciting or useful browser homepage? Im getting tired of the chrome standard.
======
suvozit
What about Momentum:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfkn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfknpbbblfpciffpaejjkokdgca?hl=en)

